# Nintendo Direct 4/12/2017 Roundup



## Arubaro (Apr 12, 2017)

Almost nothing about FE echoes...


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 12, 2017)

ARMS, boooooooooring, get to something good.


----------



## VashTS (Apr 12, 2017)

ive been dying for more info on the pikmin game! thankfully they said something.


----------



## Yil (Apr 12, 2017)

Somehow arms look worse than Toronto Demo.


----------



## xile6 (Apr 12, 2017)

yellow joycons and extended battery pad.
I dont understand the pad tho the battery last a long time already


----------



## Arubaro (Apr 12, 2017)

Minecraft... are you serious?


----------



## Slattz (Apr 12, 2017)

I announced Corrin months ago


----------



## Blue (Apr 12, 2017)

Yo Kai!!! Not the 3rd version, but we're getting closer.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 12, 2017)

Ha ha ha, I knew it, 80% 3DS crap I don't give a damn about


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 12, 2017)

Yay more ports of 4+ year old games.  I'm starting to get pissed off.


----------



## Proust (Apr 12, 2017)

Having watched the Direct, I'm only looking forward to Puyo Puyo Tetris, MK8, Minecraft(!!!) and Disgaea 5. 
ARMS lost my interest, just as street fighter.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 12, 2017)

The only thing I think was interesting were the new amiibos. I want those 2 Cloud Amiibos.


----------



## Plstic (Apr 12, 2017)

Wow, all the switch stuff is pretty mediocre. I didn't know they were this dense.


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 12, 2017)

well... i just wasted 30 minutes for mostly nothing.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Apr 12, 2017)

That Splatoon 2 new mode is the new "Zombies of COD Black Ops" mode of the game


----------



## CathyRina (Apr 12, 2017)

Yet another underwhelming Direct. If Nintendo's E3 is anything like this then I see dark for the switch.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Apr 12, 2017)

Payday 2
Yellow JoyCons
And the Charger Pack were the only big surprises for me

Splatoon 2
Both Sonic games
were good to see

And MH stories looks intresting in my opinion

hopefully its an actual rpg and not like the standard MH games


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 12, 2017)

Mr. Wizard said:


> Yay more ports of 4+ year old games.  I'm starting to get pissed off.



Such as...what?  What an underwhelming direct. Bleh.


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 12, 2017)

switch games are really barebones imo also why the hell was the direct pegi 18 in europe? i didnt see anything  remotely 18+ content lol


----------



## smilodon (Apr 12, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> switch games are really barebones imo also why the hell was the direct pegi 18 in europe? i didnt see anything  remotely 18+ content lol



What is payday 2?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 12, 2017)

Payday 2? WTF? The LAST game I'd expect to see on the Switch... Someone needs to hit up Nightdive and get Turok going.


----------



## xile6 (Apr 12, 2017)

miss that pikmin part, but just by looking at that screen grab it seems like it wont be right. Which really sucks.
I wish they would of just made it for the switch and delay it a bit.


----------



## kingraa777 (Apr 12, 2017)

that was actually a really nicely presented presentation,new sonic forces footage was cool  and the new splatoon mode gets me excited.


----------



## Chary (Apr 12, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> switch games are really barebones imo also why the hell was the direct pegi 18 in europe? i didnt see anything  remotely 18+ content lol


The NISA RPGs or PayDay 2 likely did that.


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 12, 2017)

at least splatoon 2 got a release date and is getting a horde mode. Also Payday 2 came out of nowhere imo. The part of the stream where i lost all hope was when they put "legacy of greatness" which i thought was vc but was just namco museum.


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 12, 2017)

Chary said:


> The NISA RPGs or PayDay 2 likely did that.


what footage from any of those games shown made the direct 18+? unless the narator saying you are a bank robber and steal money makes a game 18+ now lol becuase no violence was even shown or carnage or even bad language lol.


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Apr 12, 2017)

Am i the only one who is disapointed by the Zelda amiibo design? I was Holding for a birdriding link and a fiarce deity link...and who needs another twilight link...


----------



## GHANMI (Apr 12, 2017)

You also missed: 


an exclusive new Senran Kagura game on Switch
Dr Kawashima's Devilish Brain Training finally releasing on 3DS in Europe after a 4 year delay. The European translations were finished already a while back and included in the files of the US version.
In terms of late localisations of existing 3DS games from 2016 and before, there's:

Sayonara Box Boy, the third game in the series (already out in JP/EU). Neither the Special Edition bundling all three games, nor the Qbby amiboo, or any sort of physical release are out in US/EU.
Youkai Watch 2's third version, Shin'uchi.
Culdcept Revolt. The earlier Culdcept 3DS game, unlike it being a port of an existing Culdcept game rather than an exclusive entry, is still untranslated.
Monster Hunter Stories
Miitopia
RPG Maker FES
I'd like to remind everyone interested in Puyo Puyo Tetris that it's also available in Japan on the 3DS (which was the actual lead development platform), PS Vita, PS3, and Xbox One. A Wii U port also exists but omits one of the 4-player multiplayer modes.


----------



## Chary (Apr 12, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> what footage from any of those games shown made the direct 18+? unless the narator saying you are a bank robber and steal money makes a game 18+ now lol becuase no violence was even shown or carnage or even bad language lol.


Mentioning the games at all requires a ESRB or PEGI rating to be shown for it. Even if there's no explicit content shown.


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 12, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> what footage from any of those games shown made the direct 18+? unless the narator saying you are a bank robber and steal money makes a game 18+ now lol becuase no violence was even shown or carnage or even bad language lol.


----------



## Chary (Apr 12, 2017)

GHANMI said:


> You also missed:
> 
> 
> an exclusive new Senran Kagura game on Switch
> Dr Kawashima's Devilish Brain Training finally releasing on 3DS in Europe after a 4 year delay. The European translations were finished already a while back and included in the files of the US version.


Thanks. I watched the USA direct, so neither of these were shown.


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 12, 2017)

Chary said:


> Mentioning the games at all requires a ESRB or PEGI rating to be shown for it. Even if there's no explicit content shown.


im guessing there is some law to that even tough they didnt shown any actual footage of the  violent kind.



Mr. Wizard said:


>




if that was the cause im guessing no anime was ever shown ever lol. Preety sure like the abode user said it was becuase of payday 2 wich is indeed 18.


----------



## DrkBeam (Apr 12, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Ha ha ha, I knew it, 80% 3DS crap I don't give a damn about


Yes, a lot of crap I will be playing


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 12, 2017)

I get the feeling the vast majority of games will only be digital via eShop. I had a feeling game cards were a mistake and now publishers don't want to gamble on getting game's printed and risk a loss.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 12, 2017)

The only thing I wanted was Virtual Console. 
Would that have been too much, Nintendo?


----------



## John256145 (Apr 12, 2017)

Those yellow Joy-cons look pretty cool in my eyes.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2017)

DrkBeam said:


> Yes, a lot of crap I will be playing



I personally couldn't care less, but no Metroid, F-Zero or anything for the Switch, yeah, there's some game called Splatoon, IDK, I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 13, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I get the feeling the vast majority of games will only be digital via eShop. I had a feeling game cards were a mistake and now publishers don't want to gamble on getting game's printed and risk a loss.


And what media do you propose would have been a success over the cards?


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 13, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> And what media do you propose would have been a success over the cards?


Mini discs like the PSP. Could store more data too.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2017)

WTF is Payday 2? Never heard of it. And mini discs are a problem, drives wear out, remember the PSP and the issues it had with them? Guess not.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 13, 2017)

Oooook. None for me, thought. Wait for E3.


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 13, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> WTF is Payday 2? Never heard of it. And mini discs are a problem, drives wear out, remember the PSP and the issues it had with them? Guess not.


A game released 4 years ago.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2017)

Mr. Wizard said:


> A 4 year old game...



Never heard of it.


----------



## Arubaro (Apr 13, 2017)

imb4 people willing to buy a switch to play minecraft...


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 13, 2017)

Arubaro said:


> imb4 people willing to buy a switch to play minecraft...


Another 4+ year old game.


----------



## Zense (Apr 13, 2017)

DrkBeam said:


> Yes, a lot of crap I will be playing


_You like playing with crap, huh? _

Getting Payday 2 means other games running the infamous Diesel Engine 2 will be portable, like the Bionic Commando Rearmed games, Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter games and... That's it. Oh wait, Terminator Salvation. Can't forget that _gem_.


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 13, 2017)

It's a pretty sad day when the only thing to get excited over is Monopoly.


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 13, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Mini discs like the PSP. Could store more data too.


Optical media would be a horrible choice.  Moving parts in a portable are a bad idea; moving parts plus moving console is an issue, as well as the power requirements draining battery.  Even Sony recognized it wasn't a good choice and moved off of it for the Vita.  Also, the read speeds on optical media are much slower.  This has become a problem this generation as even the likes of PS4 don't just run games straight from the disc, but rather have to load the game onto the HDD.


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 13, 2017)

Where the hell is Mario Party?  I'm stuck playing Monopoly at family get togethers?


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 13, 2017)

Mr. Wizard said:


> Where the hell is Mario Party?  I'm stuck playing Monopoly at family get togethers?


Gimme the N64 Mario parties over the ones they've made in the last decade or so.  And then give me Fortune Street over Monopoly.


----------



## Reyn_the_Insane (Apr 13, 2017)

I called Miitopia. I CALLED IT BOYZ!!!


----------



## zoogie (Apr 13, 2017)

Reyn_the_Insane said:


> I called Miitopia. I CALLED IT BOYZ!!!


Looking forward to this too. Find Mii was fun as hell, and this seems to be a more fleshed out sequel.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 13, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> Optical media would be a horrible choice.  Moving parts in a portable are a bad idea; moving parts plus moving console is an issue, as well as the power requirements draining battery.  Even Sony recognized it wasn't a good choice and moved off of it for the Vita.  Also, the read speeds on optical media are much slower.  This has become a problem this generation as even the likes of PS4 don't just run games straight from the disc, but rather have to load the game onto the HDD.


I also did a bit of reading on my own too and that specific storage type hasn't really moved beyond 2GB so I was wrong about more capacity. Even at dual layer it does not compete with cartridges. It seems like the format has discontinued completely as far as Wikipedia leads me to believe.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 13, 2017)

Omg, finally a new Metroid /s


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 13, 2017)

Maybe i'm the only one left, but i strongly feel that they're saving the heavy hitters like VC and metroid for E3.


----------



## GHANMI (Apr 13, 2017)

Chary said:


> Thanks. I watched the USA direct, so neither of these were shown.



You should really watch the Japanese Direct. There's so much new stuff there too:

* Snack World 3DS out in July
* Dragon Quest X is out for Switch in Fall, same as PS4 version overall
* Dai Gyakuten Saiban 2 (3DS) is out in August
* Lady Layton (3DS/Android/iOS) is out in July
* Deep Strange Journey (3DS) first trailer, 2017
* Radiant Historia (3DS) more footage
* Etrian Mystery Dunegon 2 (3DS) more footage


----------



## Garblant (Apr 13, 2017)

GHANMI said:


> You also missed:
> 
> 
> an exclusive new Senran Kagura game on Switch
> Dr Kawashima's Devilish Brain Training finally releasing on 3DS in Europe after a 4 year delay. The European translations were finished already a while back and included in the files of the US version.


Any more info for the senran Kagura title?


----------



## GHANMI (Apr 13, 2017)

Garblant said:


> Any more info for the senran Kagura title?


You feel the boobs with the HD Rumble, apparently. Trailer was only on the JP Direct.


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 13, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Omg, finally a new Metroid /s


lol you totally just reminded me of this:



Spoiler: omg it's russel crowe


----------



## Chary (Apr 13, 2017)

GHANMI said:


> You feel the boobs with the HD Rumble.


Technology has gone too far.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 13, 2017)

zoogie said:


> Looking forward to this too. Find Mii was fun as hell, and this seems to be a more fleshed out sequel.


Find Mii was a guilty pleasure for me too. The sequel game can have you playing for awhile getting all the different paths and using specific colors. I enjoyed just about all the streetpass Mii plaza games especially that mansion one.


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 13, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Omg, finally a new Metroid /s


Metroid Sub-Prime: More Guages


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 13, 2017)

GHANMI said:


> Dragon Quest X is out for Switch in Fall


In NA?  If not will it have English?  Probably not.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



rileysrjay said:


> Maybe i'm the only one left, but i strongly feel that they're saving the heavy hitters like VC and metroid for E3.


I still have a little faith but it's dwindling.  Very rapidly.


----------



## GHANMI (Apr 13, 2017)

Mr. Wizard said:


> In NA?  If not will it have English?  Probably not.


It's not even in any of the English Directs.
Though some interviews mention building up the series with DQ Heroes 1/2 and Builders "paving the way for overseas releases of future titles", which can only refer to either DQ 10 (the MMO that launched on the original Wii) or DQ 11 (this one).
That said, the 3DS version could end up suffering the same fate as Ni no Kuni DS.


----------



## Nisem0n0 (Apr 13, 2017)

Dragon Quest XI is probably what i'm most hype for from the Japan Direct.  Being able to freely switch between traditional top down 2d and the new 3d style is so cool!


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 13, 2017)

GHANMI said:


> DQ 11 (this one)


I thought you were talking about DQ X release, DQ XI was already announced for end of July in Japan.  That better have English or I'm going to freak out.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2017)

Rayman Legends, already have this for pc and wii u and 3ds. Only thing is amibos tbh


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 13, 2017)

Very underwhelming for both devices. Heres hoping they're saving their good announcements for E3.
Arms still looks good to me. It'll all come down to balancing though. Splatoon was pretty fun in concept, but it was so fucking boring because you had a choice of like 2 good weapons and 30 bad ones, and a tiny pool of maps that took forever to rotate. Hope Arms wont suffer from that same issue.



the_randomizer said:


> WTF is Payday 2? Never heard of it.



Payday 2 is actually a really fun game....on PC. I can't imagine it on consoles. It's not exactly a precision first person shooter buuut it requires really good communication between 4 people. Not exactly something Nintendo is known for.


----------



## GHANMI (Apr 13, 2017)

Mr. Wizard said:


> I thought you were talking about DQ X release, DQ XI was already announced for end of July in Japan.  That better have English or I'm going to freak out.



My mistake, it's actually DQ X, not XI.
DQ XI wasn't mentioned here.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm starting to think about buying PS4 Pro over Switch ...


----------



## Pluupy (Apr 13, 2017)

> Yokai Watch 2 is getting a definitive edition called Psychic Spectres. It's getting a new online mutliplayer feature. This Fall.



For 3DS?


----------



## DrkBeam (Apr 13, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> I'm starting to think about buying PS4 Pro over Switch ...


Why? Because is the successor of the 3ds and vita in term of games and it has enough power to run Nintendo games?


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 13, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> I'm starting to think about buying PS4 Pro over Switch ...


You misspelled Scorpio..


----------



## Reyn_the_Insane (Apr 13, 2017)

zoogie said:


> Looking forward to this too. Find Mii was fun as hell, and this seems to be a more fleshed out sequel.


Miitopia and the green joycon were the only good things to come out of this direct.  The joycon battery packs are the most unnecessary accessory to ever exist. I haven't lost charge on my joycon once. Who seriously plays 20 hours straight?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2017)

Don't be stupid guys the Wii U will get games just not yet, Nintendo did say they were focusing on third party developer support dummies dont you remember anything

wait wrong year


----------



## Katsumi San (Apr 13, 2017)

Japanese Nintendo youtube is have game trailer of Yoru no Nai Yoru 2 for Nintendo Switch hardware!

Oh senran kagura thing... This is great thing, now anyone can enjoy english saying of producer(Takaki) "I'll wrap the world in happy boobs".


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm glad I decided to buy carts, if they insist on only releasing the good games in Japan (no english) and only old crappy ports/indies in NA, and don't come up with something really really good at E3, I'm bailing...


----------



## DrkBeam (Apr 13, 2017)

I didn't know Kirby clash was a free to start game


----------



## Nisem0n0 (Apr 13, 2017)

Took the liberty of making a list of all the exclusives in the Japan direct https://pastebin.com/zNLs42N9


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 13, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> The only thing I wanted was Virtual Console.
> Would that have been too much, Nintendo?


I'm sorry they haven't written/finished writing their own proprietary emulators for whatever non-PPC (Wii/Wii U incompatible) CPU is in the Switch.
Besides, they would just be reselling you the same commonly available ROM images anyways.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Apr 13, 2017)

Guy's this was for Arms and Splatoon, be glad they at least told you guys some games were coming. Plus E3 is coming up and I don't think they'll show the biggest games ever.


----------



## s157 (Apr 13, 2017)

Oh man. Nintendo, kill the 3ds already. I shouldn't be disappointed as I expected this, yet...


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 13, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I'm sorry they haven't written/finished writing their own proprietary emulators for whatever non-PPC CPU is in the Switch.
> Besides, they would just be reselling you the same commonly available ROM images anyways.


Yeah, I know.
But there isn't any other portable decent N64 out there...

And this leaves VC to E3. 
What a shitty decision. E3 should be for big things.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 13, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> But there isn't any other portable decent N64 out there...


Why would you think it's powerful enough for N64 emulation?


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 13, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I'm sorry they haven't written/finished writing their own proprietary emulators for whatever non-PPC (Wii/Wii U incompatible) CPU is in the Switch.
> Besides, they would just be reselling you the same commonly available ROM images anyways.


Ahahahaha Nintendo's troll skill level = 1 gazillion.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 13, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Why would you think it's powerful enough for N64 emulation?


It can run Zelda. I'm sure it can run N64.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 13, 2017)

Chary said:


> Sonic Forces gameplay shown, new character, coming Holiday 2017.


You mean, Christmas? Damn. That time's for Mario Odyssey. Sorry, Sonic Forces.



Chary said:


> Sonic Mania coming this Summer.


Wonderful. Still no confirmation about a physical release.



Chary said:


> Rayman Legends is being ported to Switch as a definitive edition, 2017.


So.. you're saying that the Wii U version wasn't the definitive edition? I was lied to all these years. :'(


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 13, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> It can run Zelda. I'm sure it can run N64.


Running code that runs natively on the device is completely different than running emulated code for a complex and hard to emulate properly system such as the N64.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 13, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> I'm starting to think about buying PS4 Pro over Switch ...


If you don't have a PS4 at all, then do.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 13, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Running code that runs natively on the device is completely different than running emulated code for a complex and hard to emulate properly system such as the N64.


I still see no reason it couldn't reasonably run an N64 emulator.
Most phones can run them. The underpowered Wii could, too.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 13, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Most phones can run them.


But how well?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 13, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> I still see no reason it couldn't reasonably run an N64 emulator.
> Most phones can run them. The underpowered Wii could, too.


Really, there is one very important reason.
There is no emulator.
Hardware-wise, even the Gamecube was able to run N64 games emulated (OOT anyone).


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 13, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> But how well?


Based on what I've tried, not too badly.


----------



## noctis90210 (Apr 13, 2017)

no pokemon...
atlast i can save money :-D


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 13, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Based on what I've tried, not too badly.


Just as good as the real thing?


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 13, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Just as good as the real thing?


Aside from phone controls sucking, it's not far off, at least for games like Mario 64.


----------



## frogboy (Apr 13, 2017)

very satisfied by this direct. lotta good stuff coming to the 3ds.


CeeDee said:


> Aside from phone controls sucking, it's not far off, at least for games like Mario 64.


buy a controller?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 13, 2017)

frogboy said:


> very satisfied by this direct. lotta good stuff coming to the 3ds.
> 
> buy a controller?


Doesn't the Pro Controller actually synch to android anyway? (didn't try, but the XB1S controller does)
No need to spend even a dollar.


----------



## frogboy (Apr 13, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Doesn't the Pro Controller actually synch to android anyway?


yup. pro controller and joycons


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 13, 2017)

Monopoly for switch AAA GOTY 4K/120FPS the third party game that everyone asked for.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 13, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> Monopoly for switch AAA GOTY 4K/120FPS the third party game that everyone asked for.


Was expecting some Metroid announcement. But if there is Monopoly I can't complain anymore! /s


----------



## AshleyCummings (Apr 13, 2017)

im more hoping the Minecraft is not a dumbed down console port x.x
that thing can handle alot it can run the Mobile port of minecraft pe .. 
really hope its not another lazy port x.x
most people have a smart phone/ipod/ ipad if the switch one is 40 or 50$ screw it the mobile is 6.99 AND you get portable PLUS infinite worlds matching almost every thing with pc plus mods textures kinda addons per say but close enough to mods for now ...
was hoping for a Animal Crossing Game to be announced ..
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MOlzz3s4jnik8lKLjNa8vLPyEFv35jNqqdJghIEk4mg/mobilebasic
unsure how real this dude is or when he initially posted all this but hoping he's right ..


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 13, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> Monopoly for switch AAA GOTY 4K/120FPS the third party game that everyone asked for.


Who needs an F-Zero or Metroid when you can get Monopoly for the Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Rizzorules (Apr 13, 2017)

i expect nothing and im still let down ....At least monoply is coming very soon


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 13, 2017)

Rizzorules said:


> i expect nothing and im still let down ....At least monoply is coming very soon


Well, it's better than _Mighty No. 9_, right?


----------



## XDel (Apr 13, 2017)

I am utterly surprised that Mario World 3D or what ever it's called, isn't being ported.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 13, 2017)

XDel said:


> I am utterly surprised that Mario World 3D or what ever it's called, isn't being ported.


VC WiiU.


----------



## DuoForce (Apr 13, 2017)

I just got done watching the direct and I gotta say, this was super disappointing


----------



## mbcrazed (Apr 13, 2017)

Honestly, I really want purple joycons.. was not expecting yellow, but it doesn't look too bad! Looks like I'll just be playing MK8D for awhile until Splatoon 2 comes out, or I'll get Disgaea 5 before then! Games are *slowly* trickling in, but it makes me wonder if enough are coming in to keep consumers happy?


----------



## tatumanu (Apr 13, 2017)

Why do they keep investing in kirby so much? 
There are so many kirby games on the 3ds it's absurd, why not something new instead?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Apr 13, 2017)

Chary said:


> Technology has gone too far.


This doesn't make sense to me - the boob thing. How can plastic feel anything like boobs? Certainly can't feel like the ones I've felt.

Anyone try robot boobs?


----------



## Mikemk (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm getting a switch in July, do you think there'll be yellow joycons left?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 13, 2017)

Chary said:


> Technology has gone too far.


nope...it's hasn't gone far enough!


----------



## Deboog (Apr 13, 2017)

I think having board games like Monopoly is genius. It is a lot easier to bring a Switch to a game night than 10 different board games.
Sure we've had board games on tablets, but touch screens are icky and if people keep grabbing the tablet to move it's hard to stay focused on the game.
The Switch is like, the perfect device for digital board games.


----------



## DuoForce (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm calling it right now, E3 will be a bigger failure than 2015 E3


----------



## anhminh (Apr 13, 2017)

Is it true that they annouce Sengan Kagura game for Switch in Japan Direct? 

What other game do they annouce in there?


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 13, 2017)

Fate Extella on Switch?!


----------



## ladypoodle (Apr 13, 2017)

I was watching the Japan Direct and immediately saw this


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 13, 2017)

you didn't really specify which console for a lot of these games, but i'll just assume 3ds until i watch the direct


----------



## Deboog (Apr 13, 2017)

DuoForce said:


> I'm calling it right now, E3 will be a bigger failure than 2015 E3


I don't know if that's possible. More information on Mario Odyssey will by itself be better than 2015. 2015 had... just... nothing.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Apr 13, 2017)

Mr. Wizard said:


> You misspelled Scorpio..


In my eyes Microsoft died when my Xbox360 got RROD after a month and the second one same thing. So no, thank you.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 13, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> In my eyes Microsoft died when my Xbox360 got RROD after a month and the second one same thing. So no, thank you.


But a Walkman ate the tape of one of my precious casettes and ruined it!
So SONY has been dead for me since 1984! /s
(let the far past go already bro)

I propose better justifications, like "but Xbox has no games compared to PS4".... yeah, that will actually do.


----------



## migles (Apr 13, 2017)

Mr. Wizard said:


> I'm glad I decided to buy carts, if they insist on only releasing the good games in Japan (no english) and only old crappy ports/indies in NA, and don't come up with something really really good at E3, I'm bailing...



nothing is keeping you from buying eshop games or carts as you like... you can get eshop stuff from NA and carts from japan?



mbcrazed said:


> Honestly, I really want purple joycons.. was not expecting yellow, but it doesn't look too bad! Looks like I'll just be playing MK8D for awhile until Splatoon 2 comes out, or I'll get Disgaea 5 before then! Games are *slowly* trickling in, but it makes me wonder if enough are coming in to keep consumers happy?



are you a pimp?


----------



## Tokiri (Apr 13, 2017)

I was surprised to see that a Fate franchise would come to any Nintendo console. Well that also explains why our english version was never released till this date. Probably to release it at the same time as the switch.


----------



## proflayton123 (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm dissatisfied by no Pokémon content


----------



## zlaco123 (Apr 13, 2017)

Watched it in bed,screamed like a little bi*ch when i saw ever oasis.cant wait june


----------



## fatsquirrel (Apr 13, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> But a Walkman ate the tape of one of my precious casettes and ruined it!
> So SONY has been dead for me since 1984! /s
> (let the far past go already bro)
> 
> I propose better justifications, like "but Xbox has no games compared to PS4".... yeah, that will actually do.



No need to go to extremes.
Xbox 360 was piece of shit that I regret buying horribly.
I dont even need to discuss Xbone because theres no games worth mentioning.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 13, 2017)

Thankgod I didn't get myself hyped up for this direct since they already hinted the main highlights would be Arms and splatoon2. Nothing on my radar far as games shown, still have alot to do in Zelda to keep me going, getting Mario Kart 8 duluxe and will pick up Splatoon2 for sister.

Overall pretty barren for me untill later in the year when Mario hits, and possible Pokemon game.


----------



## Reecey (Apr 13, 2017)

What does really annoy me about Nintendo is the fact they are porting games from the WiiU that wen't really that great in the first place, take> "Rayman Legends", it was not that good so why shove it in our faces again with the Switch I realize MK8 was a big hit and I suppose I can appreciate a Switch version with, lets face facts its only a few new characters and maps and nothing to get really hype about but so many ports from the WiiU seems an annoying rip off to me! Oh yeah I forgot also Minecarft with Mario DLC for free... WHY, it wasn't even that good!!!  I'm sure the developers of these games are not saying "NO" to Nintendo cause its more money in there pockets for just a quick port over! ZeldaBOW was a massive selling point for the Switch and I agree well worth the buy but I want something else to get me interested again & Splatoon 2 is not doing me justice at this time..., nothing on that list is getting me excited either


----------



## Molina (Apr 13, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> WTF is Payday 2? Never heard of it. And mini discs are a problem, drives wear out, remember the PSP and the issues it had with them? Guess not.


Heist "simulator". The game is pretty fun. But it went on the full DLC road.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/218620/
182.61 euros of DLC. I wonder if they are going to make a premium version including all the DLC for the switch.
It's also a game where you encounter a lot of players with a pirate DLC unlocker. They are getting a big "cheater" flag over their head because they are equip with item they should not have.

There is a build system with perk tree, making the game really interesting, so you can bruteforce a bank like you can go sneaky beaky. You can solo mission with some builds but the game take all its meaning with multiplayer.


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 13, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Mini discs like the PSP. Could store more data too.


what? even a bluray dual layered disc cant store more than 50gbs, explain to me how cartrige restricts the size? when you can put a micro sd card on the switch carts with 512gb or even 1tb or 2 when they are available? micro sd have no size limitation while disc of any size have, we arent on n64 days the switch cartriges arent limited by 64mb nor 64gb wich is already over that size of any disc ever made.


----------



## Izual Urashima (Apr 13, 2017)

Still, I'm quite salty about the lack of an announcement. Which probably means we won't have it due to it not being ported (translators, if you read this, please give a hand).

*WHERE IS MY ETRIAN ODYSSEY V ???
*
Ahem. Lackluster Direct outside of this. Nothing exceptional, some bad games, guess E3 will be the big moment.


----------



## kindacozi (Apr 13, 2017)

Reecey said:


> What does really annoy me about Nintendo is the fact they are porting games from the WiiU that wen't really that great in the first place, take> "Rayman Legends", it was not that good so why shove it in our faces again with the Switch I realize MK8 was a big hit and I suppose I can appreciate a Switch version with, lets face facts its only a few new characters and maps and nothing to get really hype about but so many ports from the WiiU seems an annoying rip off to me! Oh yeah I forgot also Minecarft with Mario DLC for free... WHY, it wasn't even that good!!!  I'm sure the developers of these games are not saying "NO" to Nintendo cause its more money in there pockets for just a quick port over! ZeldaBOW was a massive selling point for the Switch and I agree well worth the buy but I want something else to get me interested again & Splatoon 2 is not doing me justice at this time..., nothing on that list is getting me excited either



Rayman Legends is a third party game. Ubisoft is porting from the Wii U, not Nintendo.
"Minecarft" Yeah i do agree that console ports of the game are pretty sad... MCPE is way better. MCPE. 
Console launches are slow, what did you expect? Look at all the big console launches. You gotta wait a year or two to really have enough games.
IDK why people make such a big deal about there not being 30 huge games for them to play. Making these things takes time, and Nintendo wants to pan them out strategically, so they can make the most money they can, and can you really blame them for that?

Feel free to point out how wrong I am in every way you can.


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 13, 2017)

Hey! Pikmin seems interesting...


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 13, 2017)

ARMS is starting to look really good to me.  Was on the fence about it before, but now I'm thinking I may actually buy it.  Surprised by how much life the 3DS has in it at this point, can't believe how many bigger games are still being made for it.  I'm not complaining mind you, just interesting to note.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 13, 2017)

This direct was a total failure. Every thing in it was already revealed in last months game informer. Including monopoly and the Neon Yellow Jon Cons. I give Nintendo an F- for this NinenDirect


----------



## Windaga (Apr 13, 2017)

Payday 2? That's the last game I expected to see 

Not incredibly overwhelming...but the Yellow Joycon do look nice. I'm glad I didn't buy extra joycon yet. 

And ARMs is looking...really good. I didn't expect it. I hope a demo goes live, or the Gamestop near me get's a kiosk up to try it. I like the idea of a new fighting game, but I'm still unsure about the control method and context.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 13, 2017)

chartube12 said:


> Every thing in it was already revealed in last months game informer. Including the Neon Yellow Jon Cons.


First fake titties, now yellow Jon Cons?
Oh, Japan. /s


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 13, 2017)

With such +AAA games like Monopoly and Minecraft that we're going to have on the Switch, there's really no reason to ever want a Metroid, F-Zero, Luigi's Mansion, EarthBound, Star Fox, Donkey Kong or Wario.

Monopoly and Minecraft are all that we need.

Thank you so much, Nintendo!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> With such +AAA games like Monopoly and Minecraft that we're going to have on the Switch, there's really no reason to ever want a Metroid, F-Zero, Luigi's Mansion, EarthBound, Star Fox, Donkey Kong or Wario.
> 
> Monopoly and Minecraft are all that we need.
> 
> Thank you so much, Nintendo!!



Nothing says excitement like porting over a four year old game that's already on the Wii U, amirite?


----------



## Helmax (Apr 13, 2017)

What about coverage of the japanese nintendo direct?  They announced some good, potentially localizable japan only games for the moment yesterday.


----------



## Blue (Apr 13, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Nothing says excitement like porting over a four year old game that's already on the Wii U, amirite?


Around 6 years actually


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2017)

Aqib Ali said:


> Around 6 years actually



I think we have a new record


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 13, 2017)

Helmax said:


> What about coverage of the japanese nintendo direct?  They announced some good, potentially localizable japan only games for the moment yesterday.


hhhhhhhmmmm yes they sure did!


----------



## Mikemk (Apr 13, 2017)

I hope the yellow joycons are available with a console, and not separate.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 13, 2017)

Mikemk said:


> I hope the yellow joycons are available with a console, and not separate.


There's apparently going to be a new Switch bundle but it won't include those banana Joy-Cons.


----------



## Ziggyhacks (Apr 13, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> hhhhhhhmmmm yes they sure did!


*cough* Weeb trash! *cough*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 13, 2017)

feeling tits NOT weeb trash THIS is weeb trash!


----------



## Ziggyhacks (Apr 13, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> feeling tits


You're joking... right?


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Apr 13, 2017)

Chary said:


> RPG Maker FES. It's getting DLC, including Disgaea DLC content. June 27


3DS I assume? In any case, that is then the one thing I'm looking forward to. The portable RPG Maker titles usually aren't ported to the west for some reason.


----------



## luigismentor (Apr 13, 2017)

Ooh, RPG Maker Fes. Definitely getting that one.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 13, 2017)

Damn, yellow joycons are sexy af.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



luigismentor said:


> Ooh, RPG Maker Fes. Definitely getting that one.


Looks really cool, hopefully they might port it to switch, i'd love to play this game at home and on the go all at the same time.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pedro702 said:


> switch games are really barebones imo also why the hell was the direct pegi 18 in europe? i didnt see anything  remotely 18+ content lol


Probably Payday 2.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bladexdsl said:


> hhhhhhhmmmm yes they sure did!



Cant wait 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ziggyhacks said:


> You're joking... right?


I wish he was..


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 13, 2017)

Ziggyhacks said:


> You're joking... right?


fraid not that is the actual game


----------



## Ziggyhacks (Apr 13, 2017)

In that case, the Switch should be region-locked.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 13, 2017)

Ziggyhacks said:


> In that case, the Switch should be region-locked.


Oh yeah, treat customers like monkeys. I totally agree with you!


----------



## Ziggyhacks (Apr 13, 2017)

The weeb game is only available in Japan...


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 13, 2017)

Ziggyhacks said:


> The weeb game is only available in Japan...


So what? Region locking is retarded.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 13, 2017)

Ziggyhacks said:


> The weeb game is only available in Japan...


There's this thing called importing.


----------



## Ziggyhacks (Apr 13, 2017)

I was implying that some people might get the idea to import it. But yes, the decision to remove region lock was a good idea on Nintendo's behalf.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 13, 2017)

Ziggyhacks said:


> I was implying that some people might get the idea to import it. But yes, the decision to remove region lock was a good idea on Nintendo's behalf.


Wait, then why did you wish it was region locked


----------



## Helmax (Apr 13, 2017)

They had other note worthy games on the japanese stream:

Dragon Quest X  - switch
Dragon Quest XI - 3ds
Dai Gyakuten Saiban : Great Ace Attorney 2 - 3ds
Professor Layton sequel Lady Layton - 3ds

Snack World - 3ds

Azure 2 - Switch

Shin Megami Tensei: Deep Journey - 3ds
Radiant Historia: Perfect Chronology - 3ds

source: http://nintendowire.com/news/2017/04/12/japanese-nintendo-direct-trailers-announcements/


----------



## Ziggyhacks (Apr 13, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Wait, then why did you wish it was region locked


Legal issues; if a game is made in Japan only, do you think the devs meant for it to be imported to other countries?


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 13, 2017)

Ziggyhacks said:


> Legal issues; if a game is made in Japan only, do you think the devs meant for it to be imported to other countries?


Those legal issues are minimal at best.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Helmax said:


> They had other note worthy games on the japanese stream:
> 
> Dragon Quest X  - switch
> Dragon Quest XI - 3ds
> ...


SO I CAN FINALLY PLAY DQ 10?!


----------



## Ziggyhacks (Apr 13, 2017)

O.K, but it's not me who's taking the time to get those games imported.


----------



## Mikemk (Apr 13, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Those legal issues are minimal at best.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


If you have (I mean speak) Japanese.
Also, Mr/my backspace isn't working for some reason.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 13, 2017)

Mikemk said:


> If you have (I mean speak) Japanese.
> Also, Mr/my backspace isn't working for some reason.


I can speak Japanese pretty well.


----------



## Thunder Kai (Apr 13, 2017)

When we get Senran Kagura?


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 13, 2017)

Thunder Kai said:


> When we get Senran Kagura?


this year i think


----------



## DuoForce (Apr 14, 2017)

Deboog said:


> I don't know if that's possible. More information on Mario Odyssey will by itself be better than 2015. 2015 had... just... nothing.


I mean, it had star fox...


----------



## Ziggyhacks (Apr 14, 2017)

Thunder Kai said:


> When we get Senran Kagura?


 Hopefully never.


----------



## Pokem (Apr 14, 2017)

FATE. OMG. FATE. FATEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. I NEED MORE FATEEEEEEEEEEEE AND SWITCH IS GETTING FATEEEEEEEEEEEEE YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. 
FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK OMG FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Reecey (Apr 14, 2017)

jaeman109 said:


> Rayman Legends is a third party game. Ubisoft is porting from the Wii U, not Nintendo.
> "Minecarft" Yeah i do agree that console ports of the game are pretty sad... MCPE is way better. MCPE.
> Console launches are slow, what did you expect? Look at all the big console launches. You gotta wait a year or two to really have enough games.
> IDK why people make such a big deal about there not being 30 huge games for them to play. Making these things takes time, and Nintendo wants to pan them out strategically, so they can make the most money they can, and can you really blame them for that?
> ...


That's good, that was well said! 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Saiyan Lusitano said:


> With such +AAA games like Monopoly and Minecraft that we're going to have on the Switch, there's really no reason to ever want a Metroid, F-Zero, Luigi's Mansion, EarthBound, Star Fox, Donkey Kong or Wario.
> 
> Monopoly and Minecraft are all that we need.
> 
> Thank you so much, Nintendo!!


Monopoly & Minecrap! I hope your only joking


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 14, 2017)

jaeman109 said:


> Rayman Legends is a third party game. Ubisoft is porting from the Wii U, not Nintendo.
> "Minecarft" Yeah i do agree that console ports of the game are pretty sad... MCPE is way better. MCPE.
> Console launches are slow, what did you expect? Look at all the big console launches. You gotta wait a year or two to really have enough games.
> IDK why people make such a big deal about there not being 30 huge games for them to play. Making these things takes time, and Nintendo wants to pan them out strategically, so they can make the most money they can, and can you really blame them for that?
> ...


Realistically the Switch isn't going to get a lot of the multiplatform games that are on PS4, Xbox One and PC due to the hardware of Switch being underpowered (it's an Nvidia Shield) but if such happened, devs would have to really downgrade their games if they were made in mind for current-gen gaming systems.


----------



## Xabring (Apr 15, 2017)

I am hyped for Monopoly, of ALL things!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 17, 2017)

surely you jest?


----------

